# Merckx Scandium SC



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

*Merckx Team SC*

I know where I can get a good deal on a very slightly used Team SC Scandium 7000 with Chorus 10 group. The geometry would work for me. Is there anyone who owns the bike and can give me their thoughts on it?


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had one for a little over 3 years now. . . have not been able to find anything better. It loves to climb and is stable on the downhill side. Also very smooth on the rough roads.

If you have to cut the fork, use a new blade and don't force the cut! Wise man say, take-a you time, grasshoppa, or you call gita when finish.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

*Great bike!*

I bought mine back in '02, and it is, without a doubt, the best bike I've ever ridden. 

Remember, the Team SC has won Paris-Roubaix AND Mt Ventoux -- testament to its versatility.


----------



## edog (Nov 2, 2004)

Blue Sugar said:


> I know where I can get a good deal on a very slightly used Team SC Scandium 7000 with Chorus 10 group. The geometry would work for me. Is there anyone who owns the bike and can give me their thoughts on it?


I've had mine since 2003, and can second what the others have said - NO complaints at all!


----------

